# Driveway pics



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

here is a drive I do that goes to three houses @ 50 each


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Continuing


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

and again. The last pic is my car and tractor cause we lost our winter storage do to qwner greed (long story)


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

More pics later


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Are you sure hey can afford $50 each? looks like the poor side of town


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Yup the slums of Dublin, first house on the left is going for 1.6 million, if anyone is interested. LOL


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

I like the pics. wish I had some bigger drives like that.


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

71 Chevelle? Are you restoring it?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

72 Chevelle Conv. restored with 42000 original miles,


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

FordFisherman;761225 said:


> 71 Chevelle? Are you restoring it?


72 Chevelle Conv. restored with 42000 original miles, I also have a matching 2 dr hdtop I am restoring, runs and drives


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

plowmanben;761173 said:


> I like the pics. wish I had some bigger drives like that.


I love the bigger drives, short ones drive me nuts, my own drive is a quarter mile long.


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

ya the short ones are no fun. i have 2 about a 1/4 mile also they have a parking spot and a turn around spot off of them so its challenging which makes it fun but the rest are maybe 50 feet long boring!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

we do a road in my town and i love it no man holes about 1/2 mile long that ends in a culdesac once u get past the culdesac u can just fly i love it makes me wanna get on with the town lol


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I have seen that house before, its off Rt101 correct? Across the road from the lake?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes it is, I plow the whole complex.


----------



## FObyFO247 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ya, thats a pretty big property. Whats the deal with the boarded up garage along the side of the road, kinda in the woods?


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

That belongs to a family member of the house up behind it that you can see from the road, He is a tree landscaper in NJ and wants to redo the buildings when he retires. The barn isn't too bad but most of the floors are gone in the house. Favorite Halloween spot. LOL


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

i'll take the 2nd post 2nd picture house lol


----------



## Whitewheelin (Oct 12, 2008)

Id be happy with 2nd post picture 5 mr Greedy jk haha


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

riverwalkland;765707 said:


> i'll take the 2nd post 2nd picture house lol


It's for sale 13 bedrooms and 7 baths over looking Mt. Monadnock and Dublin lake with lake frontage.


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

Whitewheelin;765782 said:


> Id be happy with 2nd post picture 5 mr Greedy jk haha


It might be for sale shortly, death in family and kids want cash.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

God... Ill take half of any of those houses and be happy. I dont have the money for them haha


----------

